# 75 gallon FOWLR total reset help.



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

I had a 75 FOWLR with a clownfish for awhile then we added another clown that quickly died then the first clown died. Now the tank is a breeding ground for brittle stars with only snails and a hermit crab for company.
While it sits empty I want to redo it, if anyone has an idea on the best way to do it please let know.
My plan is this :
Remove rock and live snails into pail of water and aerate.
Drain, clean and do other "housekeeping " tasks.
Maybe drill it for a sump ( would need to modify stand) 
Refill and aquascape then get ready for new fish.

I am thinking a Foxface Lo and dwarf angel, maybe some other small fish.. I don't want damsels and the clowns hid unless it was feeding time. I want a fish that will swim around. A guy at an LFS said only damsels, clowns and eels are beginner fish.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like you have a plan there Jim. Should work for you. I've done it the same way, but had fish. I emptied my tank water into my bath tub, put the LR and fish in there, the other critters into small buckets, if I could find them that is. And the sand into 5g buckets. Works pretty well.
Drill for Bean Animal or Herbie overflows?


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Hadn't really thought about the sand, thought I could do it without removing it but if makes more sense. Hadn't thought about the overflow too much yet, I am figuring out ways to modify the stand that has 2 side cabinets and an open middle section first. One side cabinet and the middle section is 31x16x25. I would like the other cabinet for storage. What do you recommend for overflows? Unless I get a deal on a sump I will make my own.
Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd recommend the Bean Animal Overflow. Queit Silent and Failsafe design. And, he's got the design online for you to view.
BeanAnimal's Bar and Grill - Silent and Fail-Safe Overflow System


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Reefing, if I don't decide on an external overflow I will do one of those designs. Quick question : does the 10X turnover rate apply to the return pump? If I have about 1000gph water movement do I need at least a 750 or 1000gph pump as well?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, Returns don't usually count as flow, because you can't restrict the return in any way, or it messes up the GPH pumping out the Sump, so we do'nt normally count it. So, I've got 6400gph in my DT, but don't count the 1040gph return I have, as its just kinda pointed towards teh back of the tank.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Another question: is maintenance easier with a sump? Can I just turn off the return pump, drain the sump and refill it for water changes if the sump is big enough? That would be easier than lifting water.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

That's the way I do mine. Some do a water change through high wet skimming over a period of a couple of days. I just empty my sump and pump new premixed water in. The sump is also where yo do top offs, as your display tanks water level will stay the same.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

What size overflow box do I get? Or does it not really matter? Bulk Reef Supply (BRS) has a 1200gph box that is only 6 inches wide and that would be tight to fit 2 holes into. They recommended a 1200gph box with an approx. 750gph Max pump.
Glass Holes has an 1800 with 1.5 inch bulkheads, would that be too much? Does it just depend on the pump size?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You want 5-6 times the your DT water volume going through your sump, you of course can have more. And yes, no matter how big the overflow is, if the return pump doesn't push it back at rate, it won't run at that volume.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Really? I thought if the pump was smaller than the overflow that the sump would flood.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No, if the pump doesn't fill the tank, it doesn't fill the overflow box with water either. The overflow box waits for the water, that's how you get gurgling noise also. That's why you try to match as close as possible the overflow and the return withiut going over, if you have to much return the overflow can't keep up and you overflow the DT.


----------

